# Puritan Quote on Preaching



## KenPierce (Oct 18, 2006)

Please help me find the accurate quote and attribution:

I have never preached a sermon, and I despair that I shall ever do so...

(That is from memory, and thus paraphrastic).

Dr. Clark or someone, "Help!!!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2006)

James Henley Thornwell, cited by D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, _Preaching and Preachers_, p. 99):



> Depend upon it that there is but little preaching in the world, and it is a mystery of grace and of divine power that God's cause is not ruined in the world when we consider the qualifications of many of its professed ministers to preach it. My own performances in this way fill me with disgust. I have never made, much less preached, a sermon in my life, and I am beginning to despair of ever being able to do it.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 19, 2006)

Ah, the seraphic Thornwell.

Thanks so much Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2006)

You're most welcome!


----------

